# swedish mauser



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

I know this is a hunting forum not a for sale thread but figured the hunters among us would be more likely to look here.
I have a 1907 swedish mauser 6.5x55 with leather sling and approx. 190 rounds of FMJ ammo for sale.Rifle is in excellent shape and shoots great I just haven't shot it in long time and would like see someone have it that will shoot it. rather then it sitting collecting dust.
Now I will only sell to local MD residents, just not sure of the laws on shipping, 
I will take $450.00 or make me a reasonable offer and I will deliver it to you within 50 miles


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*dang I'm in NC*

I got rid of an 8mm custom Mauser and have missed it since I traded it. 
This is a sporterized Mauser I assume with scope or no?


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

sandcruiser said:


> I got rid of an 8mm custom Mauser and have missed it since I traded it.
> This is a sporterized Mauser I assume with scope or no?


 No it is not sporterized it is original with long wood stock straight bolt and no scope. I just like the look and feel of the old original military style rifle
and thnk it would be a shame o customize it but that is just a personal choice


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*I agree*

I'd much prefer the unmolested "original".
My Mauser was a college gunsmithing class find. They did a fine job on it, but I was looking at it and wondering what it looked like before. They glass bedded it, accurized it and everything..even crowned the muzzle. It really was death on deer. I know the local deer population is glad I got rid of it.

My advice is to keep it original, but if you run up on a sporterized version they're even cheaper usually cause you can just say "you ruined the value of this gun by customizing it" then start your haggling for it.


----------

